# Greetings



## racingdave (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi all

Just dropped by, have had a Mk2 2.0TFSi since April additional spec:

18" 10 spoke alloys
Chrome exhaust tips
s-tronic
full leather
steering wheel controls
i-pod connection

Look forward to interacting in the future

Regards

Dave


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Welcome Dave


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget tojointhe TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------

